# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua key planet CNC USB controller

## thuongdtth

do thử  update firmware nên board planet CNC USB controller nó thay đổi số active code và serial thay đổi như:
MUPY-PPRV-VCSV-OYGJ
Serial: 054802
cần mua lại key lisence planet CNC USB controller

----------


## phuongmusic

> do thử  update firmware nên board planet CNC USB controller nó thay đổi số active code và serial thay đổi như:
> MUPY-PPRV-VCSV-OYGJ
> Serial: 054802
> cần mua lại key lisence planet CNC USB controller


ZXdvxfPPHf91D0GxItHYzGkai3QgVsJU60Ht7H4rjG+cLTshyo  Uaf1LmV6Y2gtpVT1wapNPSC+iPhQJtvO4ccsaqTpN82gg43MIf  uMguj4rYzGwL9cFesAdvnm/4PKqQ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## zzslimzip

e đang cần mã key cho pm cnc usb control của e, do mua card cũ k biết key, anh chị nào bán cho e với ạ
Serial: 059818

----------


## CKD

> e đang cần mã key cho pm cnc usb control của e, do mua card cũ k biết key, anh chị nào bán cho e với ạ
> Serial: 059818


Active code đâu bạn?

----------


## zzslimzip

> Active code đâu bạn?


của e không thấy hiện cái đó ạ

----------


## chapichuse

Mình nghịch dại update fimware nên bị đổi serial, bạn nào có cách active  giúp

Controller board: MUEG-QRFK-CGFB-IQPR serial: 026253

----------


## phuongmusic

> của e không thấy hiện cái đó ạ


Bạn phải cắm USB thì mới thấy.

----------


## phuongmusic

> Mình nghịch dại update fimware nên bị đổi serial, bạn nào có cách active  giúp
> 
> Controller board: MUEG-QRFK-CGFB-IQPR serial: 026253


I+cCjjYIMyPRb7PFJGvyzS3zv5CrCNg/1bRAVjGQlrVzszyBO0Nv7x8RwTtFWGD1Wu38OI5vQqiEiRmq2D  SNeEdYEEbuVipOYhy7vBC81TZhyiYrMZHgF+W9YFZNYik+

----------


## Nguyen Phi Long

MUGE-ADHU-NBQR-ACPU
serial: 0562314
Cảm ơn

----------

